# Are non-sexual acts erotic to you?



## Machjo (Feb 2, 2018)

...


----------



## WilliamM (Mar 14, 2017)

Every touch from my wife turns me on. A look over the roof of the car can get my motor running.

My wife is turned on, sexually aroused, by the act of bringing me a cup of coffee. But that’s it’s own specific issue.


----------



## Um Excuse Me (Feb 3, 2018)

My personal favorite is the way my wife eats an ice cream cone. I'll purposely buy her a soft serve version just to watch the way she licks it. In fact, she licks it similar to the way she licks my, well you get the idea....>>


----------



## Machjo (Feb 2, 2018)

...


----------



## Machjo (Feb 2, 2018)

...


----------



## minimalME (Jan 3, 2012)

I find eye contact almost unbearable. It's more intimate to me than sex - and very erotic.


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

I don't think there's a clear line between erotic and not erotic. 

Many things which are not inherently sexual can be erotic under the right circumstances. Conversely, some things which are blatantly sexual may not come across as erotic at all. 

Like most guys, I can't stand shopping, especially for clothes. Fortunately for me, my wife isn't so much into it either. But one evening I joined her as she needed some new threads. That evening, watching her try _ON_ new jeans was absolutely mesmerizing. By the time we walked out of J. Crew, she knew she would not escape the evening unmolested. 

She has this look where her head is tilted slightly downward and her eyes move up to compensate that drives me nuts. Also, her simply laughing at one of my jokes often gets me wound up.

On the other side, I'll never forget a time when we were discussing a thorny subject on which she feared disagreement on my part. I let her air it out and she was rock solid so I simply said "I agree completely." I had hardly finished the sentence and she blurted out "Let's have sex!" I, for once, wasn't thinking about sex at all and she threw me the most enthusiastic invitation I'd ever received.


----------



## scatty (Mar 15, 2013)

Seeing my husband driving a stick is an erotic experience for me.


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

Machjo said:


> Outside of sex, I do find some quasi-sexual acts like giving my wife or her giving me a massage, or her playing keyholder, erotic.
> 
> Outside of that though, I find even some totally non-sexual acts to be quasi-erotic at times.
> 
> ...Maybe 'erotic' is a strong word in this context, maybe 'intimate' might be a better word? I don't know. What's been your experience with that or is it just that I'm a typical male who sexualizes even the slightest female attention in his mind?


Flirting is by its nature is a non sexual, erotic activity that is designed to seduce your partner.

There are lots of things that two people can do to tease and arouse each other without direct genital stimulation.

Usually they involve a degree of playfulness. The sex therapist that helped save my marriage told us that really good sex should be playful.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

Um Excuse Me said:


> My personal favorite is the way my wife eats an ice cream cone. I'll purposely buy her a soft serve version just to watch the way she licks it. In fact, she licks it similar to the way she licks my, well you get the idea....>>


*You ought to tell us where you buy those ice cream cones, and to be charging guys like me $10 just to watch!

Suffice it to say, you'd make a damned mint!*


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

arbitrator said:


> *You ought to tell us where you buy those ice cream cones, and to be charging guys like me $10 just to watch!
> 
> Suffice it to say, you'd make a damned mint!*


Mmmm.. mint ice cream....


----------



## Keke24 (Sep 2, 2016)

scatty said:


> Seeing my husband driving a stick is an erotic experience for me.


Add excellent driving skills to that and I'm wetting my panties.


----------



## MrsHolland (Jun 18, 2016)

If we assume that anything outside actually having sex is non erotic then here is my list, not inclusive, just regular daily stuff:

seeing him get dressed in the morning
sorting through his cuff links and putting them on
putting on a tie
wearing aftershave
making my morning coffee while I shower
making my brekky
driving me to work
txting me a "hello" through the day
cooking
letting me sleep in on the weekends
not letting me do the shopping and then getting the minions to bring it in from the car
buying me flowers regularly
etc etc etc

Maybe I have sex on the brain too much?


----------



## biwing (Feb 2, 2017)

Because we have done all of the posts above, we've enjoyed 49 years of blissfull marriage and are still acting like matured teenagers ...


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Eyes are the most erotic thing ever! Some women can just look at me the 'right way' and I get turned on.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2018)

Rocky Mountain Yeti said:


> She has this look where her head is tilted slightly downward and her eyes move up to compensate that drives me nuts.


That is a signal of submission, a turn-on to most guys including me.

The head cocking to the side. The over-the shoulder smiling invitation. Touching you while leaning in. Etc. In acting school you'll get some of these. Many girls pick it up through experience.


----------



## sandcastle (Sep 5, 2014)

Machjo said:


> Outside of sex, I do find some quasi-sexual acts like giving my wife or her giving me a massage, or her playing keyholder, erotic.
> 
> Outside of that though, I find even some totally non-sexual acts to be quasi-erotic at times. For example, when my wife cuts my hair, I'll close my eyes and feel extremely relaxed all of a sudden. I don't find her cooking a meal for me erotic (though I do very much enjoy her cooking), but on the rare occasion she'll take food in her chopstick (especially if it's a dish at a restaurant that she has in her plate but that I don't have in mine and she wants me to try it) and feed it to me and that relaxes me. For some strange reason, I take almost erotic pleasure in cooking her a meal, almost like a kind of mental foreplay. She has skin allergies so I usually end up doing the cleaning; yet even there, when I think I'm doing it for her, it feels almost like a foreplay of sorts.
> 
> ...



Based on your previous threads-


You are obsessed. 
You seem to be looking for some sort of validation. For what?


----------



## manwithnoname (Feb 3, 2017)

MrsHolland said:


> If we assume that anything outside actually having sex is non erotic then here is my list, not inclusive, just regular daily stuff:
> 
> seeing him get dressed in the morning
> sorting through his cuff links and putting them on
> ...


This just means you are into your hubby, and that he's a very lucky guy.


----------



## Annizka (Sep 29, 2017)

He has a habit of running his hand over his beard as he’s thinking about something. Or when he scratches his beard and the sound it makes. I love beards 😄 

When he’s driving or working on his cars and gets his hands dirty. 

When he’s really focused on something and I see his facial expression change, while he’s unaware of it. 

That’s what I can think of now


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

I guess I just always sort of assumed that if non-sexual acts weren't erotic to you, that either you or your partner were doing it wrong. I mean, shouldn't you be turned on by your partner outside of actual sex? And if you aren't, wouldn't that be a good indication that you're not all that sexually attracted to them? I want my SO to be turned on by me at random moments, not just when we're naked. I certainly hope he feels the same way about me.


----------



## Ms. GP (Jul 8, 2013)

Fixing stuff around the house and putting together the kids Christmas presents. Hawt!!!


----------



## aine (Feb 15, 2014)

My H usually pays people to do chores outside so when he does get his hands dirty such as clearing a blocked drain, takes off his shirt and I see him hard at work that gets me going big time. There is just something about a man's arms, muscles doing physical labor


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Eye contact has been mentioned. 

Shortly upon entering a party the other night, we ended up parted talking with different people. I felt his gaze, looked across to where he was, our eyes locked - a paused moment in meeting others - to smile at one other. He'd pop over every so often with a little snack in hand to share with me. When food was served, we reconnected again. I had a plate at the ready for him and saved a seat next to me. Heading out, he removed his jacket to offer me to wear which I gladly took. 

Chivalry and eye contact. Mreow.


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

You ladies are all awesome 👏


----------



## JustTheWife (Nov 1, 2017)

OK This is going to sound really weird but I was sleeping with a guy from work and he was very dominant and i was like submissive when we had sex.

At work and nothing to do with having sex, he would sometimes come up to me and pin me against the wall and just look into my eyes really intensely. Or like grab me from behind in a rough way. Sometimes he would whisper in my ear calling me all kinds of nasty names or like "threaten" what he was going to do to me. So he would take this dominance of me into work with other people around which made it even more exciting. Nobody knew we were sleeping together so if anyone saw him being rough with me, it could have caused a lot of trouble. Obviously this si not appropriate at work but it was totally consensual for me. It was a difficult and boring job (waitress at a banquet/events place) and this REALLY kept it exciting. I don't think it would have been nearly as exciting if everyone knew we were sexual partners.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Everything is erotic and sexual to me with the exceptions of illness or injures.

Women can't do a damn thing without me becoming stimulated.

Mrs. Conan gets mauled every day just making coffee 🍵!😈


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

I


RandomDude said:


> Eyes are the most erotic thing ever! Some women can just look at me the 'right way' and I get turned on.


 will definitely agree. Eyes are very dangerous!:grin2:


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

How 'bout hiking?

My wife and I went for a big hike/trail run yesterday. Part of the route goes up a very steep hillside, climbing over 1,200 vertical feet (400M0 in about 2 miles (almost 3K). I was leading this stretch with my wife directly behind. Due tot he steepness of the hill, her eye level was right on my legs. 

She let me know how attractive my legs were. She said she wanted to take a pic of just my calves and post it on her facebook page with the query "Are these the legs of a 53 year old or a 23 year old." (of course she was just joking as she is a very private person and rarely posts anything, let alone something she considers so personal). At no less than four distinct times over the course of those two miles, did she exclaim that my calves were "muscly" or "manly" or "well defined."

I'm always on the lookout for hints my otherwise LD wife may be receptive. I've learned that whenever she makes notice of my "manly" parts, things are going to go very well.


----------



## ChargingCharlie (Nov 14, 2012)

Not an act per se, but a couple of months ago my wife and I were going to a wedding, and she had on a bra and black hose and nothing else (we were getting ready). I found that incredibly hot, especially since she generally dresses like a slob most of the time. I had visions of getting her undressed when we got home, which didn't happen (although we did have sex, which is generally an annual event).


----------



## TheCuriousWife (Jan 28, 2013)

I find a lot of things erotic but here are some main ones:

I absolutely melt when he is getting dressed and has a pair of jeans on and no shirt. 
Hugs from behind
Wearing a suit
Being sweet to animals and/or babies
Singing corny songs to me
Cooking for me
Playing with my hair
Eye contact or a smile when we are out somewhere
His hand on my back
When his hair is done
When he smells good
Etc, etc, etc


----------



## ButWeAreStrange (Feb 2, 2018)

- Witty banter, intellectual debate, sarcasm battle (I'm a full blown sapiosexual)
- watching him drive stick/showing off his driving skills
- playing chess
- feeling his gaze on me while I wander around the house cleaning 
- anything that ties to our shared sense of humor/joking around
- working together which gives us moments to tease each other or playfully shoot glances or funny faces at one another


----------

